# Need Aluminum Tube



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I need a piece of aluminum tube 4.5" Dia 8" Long .250 wall or thicker

Junk Fire Extinguisher or Oxygen tank OK


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

Onlinemetals.com $20


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

You might be able to find an aluminum light standard at a scrap metals yard? The ¼" wall could be a problem.

Frank_S


----------



## frambo (Jun 21, 2010)

There is some insane stuff at Acme Surplus in Sanford


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Was there Saturday they should have it.
Acme Surplus
1461 Kastner Place, Unit #129 
Sanford,FL 32771 
407-328-1280 

Extruded Aluminum $ 2.90 per pound


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Dave, are Co2 cannisters alum or stainless?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Some one delivered a nice piece to my shop


----------

